# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Gadget Planet >  Mobile os

## sprint

Updates will be added soon.please wait.you can share yours here. :Flowers:

----------


## MALABARI

prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

----------


## kiran

gadget planetilalle ithokke idendath?

----------


## SadumoN

Ripppp....

----------


## MeoW

Gadget planet il kondu idu....

----------


## Ali Imran

ey gadgets il ittal arum thirinju polum nokkilla ivide thanne kidakkatte, e section il thanne movie related allatha etrayo threads ondu so ithum athil onnakatte

----------


## sprint

Sorry guys i dont know how to place thread under a particular section so it automatically come here.if you want u can move it from here.if possible please change gadget planet to some other name 85% of threads under it not suit to name.this is my personal request thank u. :Unsure:  :Ok:

----------


## Baazigar

hp webos..

----------


## AnWaR

my experience:

android: 9/10
iOS : 8/10
symbian : 4/10 ( really sucks!!!)

no experience yet with bb or w7..

----------


## Jaisonjyothi

ente kayil galaxy pop...galaxy ace ......sony erricson xperia mini....
und..ellam android...android is far better than others

----------


## AnWaR

> ente kayil galaxy pop...galaxy ace ......sony erricson xperia mini....
> und..ellam android...*android is far better than others*


yeah...iOS will come close i think...
symbian shud be binned.... :Yuk:

----------


## GangsteR

symbian suckx

----------


## praviatfk

android: 9/10

symbian : 4/10 ( really sucks!!!)

----------


## AnWaR

> android: 9/10
> 
> symbian : 4/10 ( really sucks!!!)


same rating as mine.. :Cheers1:

----------


## JabbaR

Java rocks     :p

----------


## MeoW

Android : 9/10

bb : 8.5/10

windows : 8/10

symbian : 5/10.

----------


## AnWaR

latest iOS in iphone 4s kidu ayittund..
still 1 level less than android...

nokia lumia arelum use cheytho...symbian vallo improvement undo athil?

----------


## Don Mathew

Symbian and Android phones use cheyyunnu.....
Android is far far better than symbian... :1st:  :1st: 
My rating
Android-9/10
Symbian-3/10

----------


## Deewana

ente kaiyil Symbian aanu..S60..i love it..

----------


## Deewana

> Symbian and Android phones use cheyyunnu.....
> Android is far far better than symbian...
> My rating
> Android-9/10
> Symbian-3/10


ninte phones ethokeya? :Choriyal:

----------


## Deewana

> Java rocks     :p


alla pinne..nammal pavangal :Gathering:

----------


## Deewana

njan Android angane upayogichittillaa..iphone okke upayogichittundu..

Android athra kidu aanenu parayan karyamentha?

----------


## Deewana

njan oru S60 vechaanu 16K adichathu :Gathering:

----------


## Ajnabi

me using android on samsung galaxy..its marvelous..

----------


## AnWaR

> njan oru S60 vechaanu 16K adichathu


athu urakkam illanjittalle.... :Wink:

----------


## satheeshhpd

I would say iOS is the best, It comes with brilliant hardware performance where hardware is the biggest let down for most of the Android devices in the market -when comparing to apple products.

I have tried HTC Android and Apple iPhone. I'm happier with the latter.

----------


## Shankarannan

*ios* is the best

----------


## Baazigar

> hp webos..


not many apps ,but the os is awesome. 9/10...Was with palm and then hp bought it. Now almost deados.

----------


## Grand Master

*My Ratings 
Android : 9/10
Symbian : 6/10
Windows : 7/10
Blackberry 7/10*

----------


## sprint

Android malware

Android's surge in
popularity has triggered an
accompanying surge in
malware aimed at the
mobile OS, says a new
study from Fortinet.
Analyzing the malware
landscape this year, the
security vendor tracked a
90 percent jump in
Android malware families
in 2011 compared with
2010. That figure doesn't
account for infection rates
or severity, only the rise in
malware seeking to infect
Android devices.
In comparison, malware
directed toward Apple's
iOS rose by only 25 percent
over last year.
Fortinet pointed to two
reasons for the larger bull's
eye painted on Android's
back.
Google's OS has shown a
dramatic increase in
market share over the past
year, surpassing iOS,
Nokia's Symbian, RIM's
BlackBerry, and other
mobile platforms. A recent
Gartner report pegged
Android's share of the
global smartphone market
at 52.5 percent, followed
by Symbian with 16.9
percent and iOS with 15
percent. As the leading
smartphone OS, Android
has naturally become a
bigger target for
cybercriminals.
But Google's open
development platform has
also played a role in
Android's appeal to
malware writers.
"FortiGuard Labs has found
approximately five times
the amount of malicious
families on the Android OS
versus what we've found
on iOS," Axelle Apvrille,
senior mobile anti-virus
researcher at Fortinet, said
in a statement. "We
believe that this disparity
can be attributed to the
way Apple handles iOS
application development
and distribution. Unlike
Android, which makes it
fairly easy to place
applications for people to
download, iOS requires
developers to undergo
some strict screening from
Apple before the
application can make it to
the Apple Store."
The report noted that iOS
isn't totally immune from
malware. As an example,
Fortinet cited the Eeki
banking worm, a malicious
app that specifically hunts
for jailbroken iPhones. But
still, Apple's more closed
approach has make it less
of a target for security
threats.
Looking at the greatest
number of malware
samples received and
analyzed by FortiGuard
Labs, the report described
the top five malware
families directed toward
Android devices.
1. Geinimi. Android's first
botnet can send out a
user's location and control
the person's phone to call
a certain number,
explained Fortinet.
2. Hongtoutou. A Trojan in
the form of live wallpaper,
this malware can steal
private information, such
as a user's subscriber
number (IMSI), and access
malicious Web sites.
3. DroidKungFu. This
botnet is multifaceted in
that it can remotely install
other malware, launch
specific apps, and add
bookmarks.
4. JiFake. This phony IM
app can send messages to
premium phone numbers.
5. BaseBridge. This Trojan
can also send SMS
messages to premium
numbers.
Certain malware, such as
BaseBridge, was found on
Android Market before
Google removed it. Some
malicious apps try to
disguise themselves as
legitimate, while others
actually sneak into
legitimate apps.
"DroidKungFu was an
example of malware that
was found repackaged in a
legitimate VPN utility,
whereas Geinimi was
found within the
legitimate application 'Sex
Positions,'" Fortinet
malware analyst Karine de
Ponteves said in a
statement.
 :Death:

----------


## kairalitv

> njan Android angane upayogichittillaa..iphone okke upayogichittundu..
> 
> Android athra kidu aanenu parayan karyamentha?


google anu backend. its like linux.

----------


## AnWaR

guys please share your experience on good free apps for android..

me using samsung galaxy s2...simply amazing...
IMO slightly better than even apple's answer to android - iphone 4s ... :Coolthumb:

----------


## speedster

> guys please share your experience on good free apps for android..
> 
> me using samsung galaxy s2...simply amazing...
> IMO slightly better than even apple's answer to android - iphone 4s ...


me using S2 for 2 months....Macha Android upgrade cheydo?? 2.3.5 version is amazing...

----------


## speedster

> google anu backend. its like linux.


Android kidu ane..but phone idaykke idaykke hang avunnunde... :Helohelo:

----------


## speedster

> *My Ratings 
> Android : 9/10
> Symbian : 6/10
> Windows : 7/10
> Blackberry 7/10*


iOS latest one Rating etra kodukkum?? :Basketball:

----------


## dennisrobert

> guys please share your experience on good free apps for android..
> 
> me using samsung galaxy s2...simply amazing...
> IMO slightly better than even apple's answer to android - iphone 4s ...


Except for the piss poor battery life, I loved my android phone!

Now I love it even more.

Rooted and flashed with CyanogenMod 7.1. Battery life has significantly increased. (2-3 hours extra) XDA experts agree that comments like CyanogenMod will make your battery run an extra day more are all mere blasphemy, but it does increase the life if you tweak it with some apps.

I use Juice Defender and SetCPU. Highly recommend for anyone who has got a rooted android phone.

Some apps which I really like (do not require rooted phones) are

1. Gesture Search/Bar
2. Flashlight (If you root and flash with CyanogenMod 7.1 ROM, you'll have   an awesome inbuilt app named 'TORCH').
3. FxCamera
4. Dolphin Browser

----------


## sprint

Is the Nokia N8's
successor to be the last
Symbian device ever?


Say 'bye bye to Symbian' is
essentially the message
coming from Nokia as it looks
to bring about the end of its
legacy platform sooner than
many expected.
Despite talks of Symbian
Carla and even Symbian
Donna in the works for
current and new devices
alike, it now appears that the
successor to the Nokia N8
might be the last new
Symbian device we shall see
from the Finns.
Nokia had originally
promised continued support
for Symbian following their
plans to switch to Windows
Phone as their primary OS
last Mobile World Congress,
with the intention of selling
150 million more Symbian
devices before completely
phasing the OS out.
It would seem their good
intentions didn't inspire
enough Symbian fans out
there and as such last month
Nokia admitted that sales of
Symbian devices were falling
faster than they had
anticipated (no doubt due in
part to the aggressive
promotion of Nokia Windows
Phones).
Nokia's CEO Stephen Elop
blamed the lackluster figures
on ever-changing and
increasingly difficult market
conditions, influenced in
particular by the demand for
lower cost smartphones.
"We now believe that we
will sell fewer Symbian
devices than we
anticipated," he explained.
Outside of the passionate
Symbian fan base, Nokia's
move to hasten the demise
of the platform also has
implications for a number of
key partners as well.
Accenture acquired some
3000 Symbian developers
from the Finnish mobile
giant last summer and it
would appear that now such
a resource will be seldom
used. A particularly sticky
situation for Accenture who's
agreement ties them into
providing continued Symbian
development until 2016.
ST Ericsson hinted at Nokia's
unstable Symbian sales
figures in guidance to their
investors issued last week.
The company cited a "very
significant decline" in net
sales expected this quarter
as a result of a reduction, in
the short term, of new
product sales with one of our
largest customers."

----------


## sprint

Evarku vattayo enthina symbian nirthunathu

----------


## sprint

windows 8 phone

Windows Phone 8,
codenamed Apollo, is the
next major version of
Microsoft's mobile operating
system and is based on the
Windows 8 kernel, unlike
Windows Phone 7, which is
based on Windows CE. Not
only will the new mobile
operating system will share a
version number and UI with
its desktop counterpart, it
will also share the same
ecosystem, along with the
underlying code and
components.
Thanks to this, applications
designed for either platform
can work on the other with
only minor changes. Not only
that, Windows Phone 8 will
also be backward-
compatible with all of the
apps designed for Windows
7, which are expected to
reach 100,000 by the time
Windows 8 releases.
Microsoft will also be
ditching the Zune client in
favor of a new dedicated
companion app for syncing
your Windows Phone 8 with
your Windows 8 PC. The
Xbox app on Windows
Phone will also find a
companion app on Windows
8. There will also be much
deeper integration of
SkyDrive with the two
platforms, similar to iCloud
on Apple's devices.
Microsoft will also be letting
OEM's customize the camera
app. There will be the basic
Windows Phone camera app,
which can then be overlaid
by customization from the
OEMs.
Lastly, Skype will finally be
making an appearance on
Windows Phone. It will
remain a separate, optional
app but once installed will
provide much deeper
integration compared to
other platforms, to the point
where regular and Skype
calls will be
indistinguishable.
Now moving on to the
hardware, Windows Phone 8
will be bringing some much
requested changes there as
well. For starters, WP8 will
have support for multi-core
processors. Note that we say
multi-core and not just dual
or quad-core. It will also
introduce support for three
new resolutions, bringing
the total to four (actual
resolutions unknown at this
point). As you may know,
Tango is expected to reduce
the hardware requirements
of Windows Phone for it to
run on lesser hardware. And
now with Apollo, you can
expect Windows Phone to
run on a lot more hardware
than before. Lastly, microSD
card support will also be
added.
Other new features include a
new data management
system, that will keep a track
of your downloaded data to
prevent 'Bill Shock'. This
includes automatically
switching to Wi-Fi when
available to prevent cellular
data use and also an Opera
Mini-like data compression
on the new Internet Explorer
browser.
NFC (Near Field
Communication) will also be
fully integrated into the OS.
Along with the usual file
transferring, you will also be
able to use it for making
mobile payments with your
phone.
For business users, Windows
Phone 8 will offer full-device
encryption with BitLocker,
currently found on
Microsoft's desktop operating
system. Businesses will also
be able to deploy
applications to the devices
privately without having to
go through the Marketplace.
It seems that Windows
Phone is slowly starting to
catch up with Android and
iOS in terms of features and
in some cases even
outpacing them. Now all it
needs are those quality apps
found on other platforms and
a wider range of handsets
and then there will be no
stopping it.

----------


## sprint

2oooo>mobilesil windows 8 1oooo to 2oooo windows 7 less than 1oooo mobileil symbianyanum vannal nokia pandathe pole aavum.

----------


## sprint

*Nokia Belle update rolling out for Symbian^3 devices*

The long-awaited Belle update for older Nokias that launched with Symbian^3 has started rolling out.
The update is version 111.030.0609, the latest available version of  Nokia Belle, even for the Nokia 701. That means that owners of an N8,  E7, X7, C7, E6, C6-01 and Oro will be on par software-wise with phones  that launched with Belle.
 :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## breakingviews

balle besh belle vannu .... browser nanakiya m athiyayirunu

----------


## breakingviews



----------


## sprint

*Sneak Peek Into Nokia Belle Update*




Overall the phone’s performance increased a lot which cannot be explained and it should be experienced
Below you can see the *four home screens* that  we get immediately after performing the update while two more can be  added depending on our choice.The transition between the home screens is  very fast as well as smooth.



You have to add a small *widget* for *Cell Info* Messages  on the Home screen if you wonder where can we view the info updates.  Believe me readers you will like that widget once you use it.
For  those who are suffering with unwanted Data connections running in the  background Belle brings an option for switching off/on Data connection.  The most interesting feature added in Belle is the push drop down  Notification bar added on the top which makes you access a few of the  important features right away

The  interfaces of Messaging , Calendar , Clock/Alarm and Search which lets  you search files and contacts from your device showed up like this on  Belle.While the music player interface remained same there are small  changes which can be noticed in the player. The volume pane is now  showing on the left of the screen which previously used to be on the  right.
The  switching time between music widget and player is very fast. There is  no much change in the settings for Music player but the video player  interface is a bit polished.

If  you are worried about the default apps available after installation  here is the list for you. F-Secure and few other Apps are installed  automatically after the update is completed from the previously  installed files available before update.
Anyways  only F-secure is shown up here. Now there is also an option available  to sort the apps according to alphabetical order.You can even create new  folders and place apps of your requirement in that.
*Nokia Belle* is a major update approximately *279MB* and you need to connect it via PC-Nokia suite to perform the update. To start, make sure you have the latest version of *Nokia Suite (3.3 or later)* running  on your computer, and then connect your phone to the computer with a  USB cable in PC-Suite  Mode.
The  backup and installation goes pretty fast and the update download  depends on your internet speed. This update is provided free by Nokia if  you update via Nokia Suite while you may need to pay for the software  upgradation charges in case if you end up with a Nokia Care nearby.
Overall  You will get a wonderful experience after you update your phone. What  ever the reason might be, this update is a reason for Nokia smartphone  users to rejoice after experiencing the performance of the updated  devices irrespective of the present generation hardware used in many  devices.

----------


## sprint

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3REHGbxqn0]Nokia Belle Update - same phone, new experience - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## sprint

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVjw7n_U37A]Introducing Chrome for Android Beta - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Madhavanunni

aarenkilum symbian belle_lottu  upgrade cheytho? Njan e6 aanu use cheyunnathu. Belle_lekku upgrade cheyunathu kondu kuzhappam undo? Enikku change cheyyan aanu?

----------


## hitman87

> aarenkilum symbian belle_lottu  upgrade cheytho? Njan e6 aanu use cheyunnathu. Belle_lekku upgrade cheyunathu kondu kuzhappam undo? Enikku change cheyyan aanu?


the size of the update file is big. it is around 275 MB, i guess.
see this:
http://www.forumkeralam.com/gadget-p...ml#post4233112

----------


## sprint

Vaccine Reminder – Never To Miss Your Child’s Vaccination Dates

Now MoMagic Technologies a Noida based mobile solution providing company has developed an application – Vaccine Reminder that keeps a track of all necessary vaccinations new born needs for better protection from diseases.

The Application requires no Internet as well to keep a track. The application itself can do it.User needs to enter the name and Date of Birth of a new born child.

With this information provided, Application shows a list of all the recommended vaccinations like Hepatitis, DPT, Polio, etc. with due date of when the child should receive the vaccination.

Prior to due date and also on the due date of a particular vaccination, an alarm goes off on mobile reminding the user for the vaccination.But sometimes it does happen that user will ignore or forget about a schedule in spite of the alarm.

The Application seems to take care of this as well. Even if the vaccination schedule is missed, Application will still play alarm for missed vaccination.User needs to fill the date on which they give vaccination to their child. This provides them to maintain the history of vaccination.

----------


## teegy

Google announces Hangouts update, adds the much-desired status availability

 Google has announced an update to Hangouts, its instant messaging app for Android devices. This update brings the much-desired status availability feature on the Google Hangouts app. Users have been missing this feature on the Hangouts app since Google replaced the Google Talk app on Android devices with the Google Hangouts app a couple of months back.

Now it is easy to distinguish between online and offline users on Hangouts. "Green icons mean they are, and grey icons mean they aren't," said Randall Sarafa, spokesman, Google, in a blog post on Google+. Google has started rolling out the update and the new version is expected to be available to users over the next few days.

There are other new features that will be available to users with the new version. From top to bottom users will get to see 'People you Hangout with', 'Suggested People', and 'Other Contacts'. Hangout invites are now located above conversations. The new verison will now allow users to hide people from the New Hangout screen by pressing their name for a few seconds and touching 'Hide contact.'

----------


## teegy

Google releases Android 5.0 Lollipop SDK, Nexus 5 & 7 Preview images

After officially releasing Android 5.0 Lollipop last week, Google has made the Developer Preview Images for the newest Android OS available ahead of a global rollout in November. The images so far have been released for the Nexus 5, Nexus 7 (2013) as well as a full release of the 5.0 Lollipop SDK and final APIs.

The images have been made available for download on the Android Developers page and list the build number 'LPX13D'.

These images are meant for developers to get a hang of the OS and test apps on them before Lollipop finally makes a mass release for consumers. The interim period will give developers time to tune their existing apps to the updated Android platform.

Users will be able to roll back to the final Android Lollipop factory image. Google has also provided the Android emulator and the updated developer images for ADT-1.

This final Android 5.0 Lollipop SDK release is important since it gives developers access to 5,000 new APIs that they can now use for their existing apps following several changes in the SDK from the previous version which was the Android L developer preview, made available earlier this year. Google notes that users should make sure to delete all existing preview packages through the SDK manager before installing the final SDK.

Google also announced that the Nexus 6, Nexus 9 and the Nexus Player will be the first set of devices to run the OS and will come out in November along with a global Android 5.0Lollipop rollout for other Nexus and Google Play Edition devices.

----------

